# Compaktwakü für CPU und GPU?



## Sunjy (22. September 2012)

*Compaktwakü für CPU und GPU?*

Hey Ho leute.

Habe ja nun mein Corsair 300R mit 7 Lüftern vollgestopft. Das ganze geht auch gut durch cpu is immer unter 35Crad ect. 
Da aber bald ne neue Graka und der neue 8350 von AMD raufkommt überlege ich ob sich für beides eine Kompaktwakü nicht lohnt um so den Luftstrom im gehäuse zu Optimieren.


Momentan is das System leicht hörbar.. es wird nie lauter den selbst unter last wird die cpu nicht wirklich warm. (Scytne Mugen mit 2 NSXT Silent lüftern)

Also was meint ihr lieber auf Luft belassen oder doch umsteigen für besseren Luftstrom?

gruß sunjy


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

*AW: Compaktwakü für CPU und GPU?*

Grundsätzlich ,falls Geld und Platz vorhanden, würd ich ne Waku bevorzugen. Allerdings keine Kompakte sondern schon eine durchdachte. Mit der hast du länger mehr Freude und kannst den Großteil an Lüftern weg lassen


----------



## Uter (22. September 2012)

*AW: Compaktwakü für CPU und GPU?*

Für Kompaktkühlungen gehts hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

